# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  ★★★ Latest Release V1.8.8 - 2nd August, 2012 ★★★

## 4gsmmaroc

- Added support for *MSM8960* chipset
- Added models: *Xperia GX* (SO-04D), *Xperia SX* (SO-05D), *Xperia acro S* (LT26w)
- Autodetect fixed (broken in v1.8.7)
- Polish locale fixed   *Download Link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4SE Reseller list: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Old thread for last Major release الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

